# JSA Means Test



## dariuscork (22 Apr 2014)

Hi my brother aged 58 took redundancy package and availed of JSB for 9 months which has just ended, he has private pension of €280 per week and his redundancy package of €90K he has in deposit account. He now got a form to fill out to see will he qualify for JSA, I told him I wouldn't think he will as his wife works as well and earns around €400 per week though this can fluctuate.

Any info/advice would be welcome, so the question is would he qualify for anything or should he just bin the application form?


----------



## wbbs (22 Apr 2014)

He won't qualify for any money but if he is still seeking work he could continue to sign for credits, depending on his past occupation etc he may or may not be entitled to the contributory pension.  As well as that signing for credits would give him access to certain training courses if that is what he wanted to do, Springboard for example may have something to suit or he may be able to do part time evening Fas courses.

A trip to Citizens Info will clarify his state pension situation if it is unclear, that is the main thing that would make it worth signing for credits if for any reason he has insufficient over his working life.


----------



## dariuscork (23 Apr 2014)

Thank you the information is appreciated.


----------



## dariuscork (1 May 2014)

Spoke to him last night he got his PRSI record from revenue and he has 38 years of paid contributions x 52, so the question he is asking is does he have to sign for credits in social welfare office as he is 58 years old or has sufficient to guarantee an old age pension at 67.


----------



## wbbs (1 May 2014)

Based on the changes being brought in for people reaching pension ages after 2020 when 30 yrs full contributions are needed for maximum pension he will be ok.  But if it was me and I was jobseeking I would continue to sign for credits,  it won't cost him anything, he will probably only have to sign once a year, I wouldn't trust them not to change the rules again between now and retirement age.


----------



## eastbono (3 May 2014)

He should make a credit claim presuming he is available and looking for full time work. Criteria for pension can change from budget to budget so best to ensure credits are being accrued.


----------

